# Looking for 30T Shimano Cog



## bornin53 (Sep 3, 2005)

I am looking to purchase a 30T Shimano rear cog (NOT chain ring) to convert my 10 speed triple with a 12-27 road cassette to a 12-30.

I once talked to a guy who had a 12-27 Shimano cassette and removed the 16T cog and added the 30T cog and was able to keep the same rear derailleur and chain length.

The existing cassette is a Shimano Ultegra 12-27 road cassette.

Can anyone help me find a single 30T Shimano cog compatible with this cassette?

Thanks,
Bornin53


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

Have you tried Harris Cyclery? http://www.sheldonbrown.com

Al


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You can't do that with 10sp. The last (largest) cog needs to be offset or dished, and Shimano doesn't make single cogs like that. I don't know of any current 10sp 30t solution.

Your rear gearing options are a 12- or 11-28 IRD cassette, or a 12- or 11-32 IRD. The latter may require a mountain bike rear derailleur.... a road triple RD may work even though it's over spec by quite a ways.

Possibly a better way would be to get a smaller small chainring. If you still have the 30t, a 28 or 26t should work on 105 and Ultegra. DA uses a special Shimano-only BCD for their triple and only 30t rings are available for it.


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

bornin53 said:


> I am looking to purchase a 30T Shimano rear cog (NOT chain ring) to convert my 10 speed triple with a 12-27 road cassette to a 12-30.
> 
> I once talked to a guy who had a 12-27 Shimano cassette and removed the 16T cog and added the 30T cog and was able to keep the same rear dérailleur and chain length.
> 
> ...


Might as well go all the way and get an MTB cassette. 12-32. Get yourself an XT rear dérailleur and you're set.


----------



## acousticbike (Jul 6, 2007)

*Contador's got one*

Supposedly, Alberto Contador used a 34 x 30 in the time trial at the Giro today, so it must be possible to find/convert...


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

ericm979 said:


> You can't do that with 10sp. The last (largest) cog needs to be offset or dished, and Shimano doesn't make single cogs like that. I don't know of any current 10sp 30t solution.
> 
> Your rear gearing options are a 12- or 11-28 IRD cassette, or a 12- or 11-32 IRD. The latter may require a mountain bike rear derailleur.... a road triple RD may work even though it's over spec by quite a ways.
> 
> Possibly a better way would be to get a smaller small chainring. If you still have the 30t, a 28 or 26t should work on 105 and Ultegra. DA uses a special Shimano-only BCD for their triple and only 30t rings are available for it.



Both Contador and Hondo ran a 34-30 for today's stage in the Giro. I cannot imagine they are not using 10 spd. stuff. 

I have no clue what to buy or how to set it up, but I suspect it can be done if they are any indication...

ZAch


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

Qstick333 said:


> Both Contador and Hondo ran a 34-30 for today's stage in the Giro. I cannot imagine they are not using 10 spd. stuff.
> 
> I have no clue what to buy or how to set it up, but I suspect it can be done if they are any indication...
> 
> ZAch


Parker International
View attachment 127061


----------



## bornin53 (Sep 3, 2005)

Ken:

Thanks. This is what I was looking for. I appreciate the suggestion of the 12-32 MTB cassette, and derailleur, but I'd prefer to have a spare wheel with the 12-30 cassette and use it only when there are extreme climbs on the route.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Another alternative is the IRD 11-30 10-speed Shimano compatible cassette. It's a fairly new item and not listed on IRD's website yet. I've got one and use it with a 34-50 compact crank set.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think that Sram has a 12-30 or 11-30 cassette announced but not yet available to the general public. Since Astana's on Sram, that's probably what they used.

That Aviotek is a Miche, and I'm not sure it's available in the US, or that it has the same spacing to work correctly with Shimano cogs.

CycleDynamics used to make custom ti cogsets up to 30t but they seem to have stopped answering the phone.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

You can buy this, Miche 10 speed cassette 12-30 to fit Shimano Dura-Ace http://cgi.ebay.com/Miche-10-speed-...ryZ42332QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

kdub said:


> You can buy this, Miche 10 speed cassette 12-30 to fit Shimano Dura-Ace http://cgi.ebay.com/Miche-10-speed-...ryZ42332QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Be careful of Miche cassettes. They don't have a very good reputation for shifting properly.


----------



## bornin53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Here's Where I am at.........*

First off, I appreciate ALL of the advice received.

Let me first state my "requirements". The club rides I go on are in the Santa Cruz mountains in Northern CA. 100% of my miles are road miles. Maybe once a year I'll go to the Sierra Nevada mountains near Lake Tahoe. The typical ride is 80 - 100 miles with an elevation gain of 7,000 - 11,000 feet.

I have a DA 52/39/30 triple and a 12/27 10 speed cassette. I just switched to an Ultegra cassette for durability. Its pretty rare that I wish I had a lower gear, but about 2 - 3 times per year, the Saturday ride will on a diabolical route with extended grades approaching and occasionally exceeding 20%, where I am out of the saddle for as much as a half mile at a time (worst case example). 

For these rides, I would like to be able to just pop on a spare wheel with lower gears, make a B screw adjustment and not have to worry about chain length or a different rear derailleur. I do understand I have to be careful not crosschain and go big/big.

Another guy in the club has a Shimano 9 speed 12/27, but he removed the 15T cog and put a 30Tcog in the last position. If I recall correctly, the 30T cog was flat, not dished, but that was a 9 speed and I am seeking to do the same with a 10 speed.

*A question I would like the answer to* is whether I can take an Ultegra 12/27, remove the 16T cog and put the Marchisio Aviotek 30T Shimano 10 spd compatible cog (see photo in Ken's first post above) in the last position. Earlier ericm979 said the last cog has to be offset or dished. The Marchisio in Ken's photo certainly looks dished to me. Still, ericm979's not sure the spacing would be right. I emailed this question to Parker International and to http://clemenzo.com, but have not received a reply yet.

Since I already have a spare 12/27 Ultegra cassette, the above solution would cost me $28 plus international shipping.

If the answer to the above question is "No" (or nobody knows for sure) the the next cheapest/least hassle route would appear to be purchasing an fill 11/30 or 12/30 SRAM, IRD or Miche cassette. Either of these options would meet my requirements, its just a matter of cost.

Dave - You said you have the IRD 11-30 10-speed Shimano compatible cassette. Do you know where I can get one and what the price is? Does anyboy else know where I can get a 12/30 or 11/30 Shimano compatible 10 spd cassette at a reasonable price?

Thanks to all !!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If the spacing's not close enough (there is some lattitude) you may be able to make up a spacer using some Shimano 1mm 10sp spacers and some of those thinner shims that used to come with 9sp cassettes or certain wheels (I can't remember where I got them, but the LBS should have them). I'd try it. You'd only be out $28 plus shipping if it doesn't work.

One thing I forgot to mention is that you'd better have a steel or Ti freehub body if you want to run a large solo cog. It'll eat up an aluminum freehub, especially a 9sp style freehub with the shallow splines.

9sp doesn't need a dished large cog. I've built custom 9sp cassettes exactly the way you're wanting to do, using a solo cog from Harris Cyclery.


Any decent shop should be able to order IRD stuff. Spokesman in santa cruz or cupertino bikes should do.

Where's the diabiolical 20%er? I'm in the SC mountains.


----------



## orthobiker (Oct 12, 2007)

I also ride in the mountains from Palo Alto to Santa Cruz and set my Dura Ace up with a 12-27 on the back but with an Ultegra triple up front. The 30 inner ring was replaced with a 28 by Salsa. We had to go with the Ultegra crank so that the bolt patterns would line up. 

The shifting is perfect. It is nice for those occasional 17% grades to have the extra gear.

My other bike uses Campy Chorus and I had the LBS combine a 13-29 with an 11-25 to get an 11-29. This gives the same low gearing as the above Shimano but there is one difficult shift where the combination occurred. It is not a major problem because it appears when going faster and the shifting does not have to be as precise.


----------



## jkab66 (May 28, 2008)

Hello

You can buy this https://www.bellatisport.com/shop/product/284/Marchisio_Sprocket_last_position_Aviotek_from_21_to_30.html


----------



## MeWebdog (Dec 30, 2009)

*Will the following setup work?*

I ride a lot of mountains and currently am running a triple crankset. I want to switch to double.

Bottom line. . . will the following set up work on my road bike?

50/34 compact crankset; 12/30 -10sp cassette; medium cage (7800-GS) dura ace rear derailleur; dura ace 7800FD front derailleur.


Next, how about using a short cage rear derailleur such as Dura ace 7900-SS?


----------



## MeWebdog (Dec 30, 2009)

I ride a lot of mountains. I currently ride a triple drivetrain. I am building a new Parlee z2 and want to switch to a double ring setup.

Bottom line. . . Will the following setup work without to much chain slap?

Compact double 50/34 crankset; 12-30 - 10sp cassette; Medium cage dura ace 7800GS derailleur.

Next:
Same as above except use a dura ace 7900SS derailleur.

Thanks!!!


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

MeWebdog said:


> I ride a lot of mountains. I currently ride a triple drivetrain. I am building a new Parlee z2 and want to switch to a double ring setup.
> 
> Bottom line. . . Will the following setup work without to much chain slap?
> 
> ...


Your proposed set-up is virtually identical to what I run: 50/34 cranks, IRD 11/30 cassette and a short cage Ultegra 6700 derailleur. All components play together very nicely! Your 7800GS derailleur will also work very well with no issues.


----------



## MeWebdog (Dec 30, 2009)

*Thanks for the conformation*

Thanks,
Good to hear it works with the short cage. I am going to go with the 7900 SS rear derailleur. 

Dave


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm digging up this thread for updates. I'm planning on experimenting with a 53/39 double and an 11-30 rear cassette, by taking an 11-28, removing a middle cog, and adding a 30T at the end. Right now I can climb 15% grades in 39/27 seated, so a 28 and a 30T would be gravy, and give me a 'breather' gear.

Harris Cyclery no longer has any 30T cogs and no ETA date. Was this just the Aviotek cog, which is a Miche? The Aviotek cog is still available from Bellatisports. I have not had any luck finding individual Miche cogs elsewhere.

So can anyone confirm that I can take an Ultegra 6700 11-28, and add the Aviotek 30T cog to this 10-speed setup with no problems?

DaveT, you've been a great help on other threads of this nature, but I researched Nashbar cassettes a bit and they don't make any with a 30T cog, individual sprocket cassette as you've suggested on other threads. As for SRAM, I asked on the SRAM forum which cassettes have individual cogs and got no reply! Geez, no SRAM fanboy knows this? I believe the SRAM cassettes with individual cogs don't have a 30T, but I may be wrong.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Clevor, I don't think you can do what you are proposing. The largest 3 cogs on the Ultegra cassette are attached to a carrier. Not loose in other words.

I've never 'built' my cassettes, I use and IRD 11-30 and an SRAM 11-32 on my bikes. Those coupled with my 50/34 compact cranks works very well for me in the mountains and hills we have here in eastern Washington.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

DaveT said:


> Clevor, I don't think you can do what you are proposing. The largest 3 cogs on the Ultegra cassette are attached to a carrier. Not loose in other words.
> 
> I've never 'built' my cassettes, I use and IRD 11-30 and an SRAM 11-32 on my bikes. Those coupled with my 50/34 compact cranks works very well for me in the mountains and hills we have here in eastern Washington.


DaveT, on your previous posts about the subject, you mentioned one can take an 11-28 or 12-27 cassette (yes, I know the last three cogs are attached), remove a 15 or 16T cog, and add a separate 30 cog at the end, using an existing spacer. You mentioned getting a Miche 30T cog or take a 30T cog off a Nashbar or SRAM cassette, which has separate cogs. So I'm wondering if this still holds, or if somebody on this thread did get the Aviotek (Miche?) 30T cog to work in this manner. The issue seems to be the 30T Aviotek cog will only work with a 9-speed, due to the 10-speed required an offset or dished 30T cog.

If this won't work, I suppose I could resort to the 11-30 IRD cassette, but I do have two 11-28 cassettes lying around.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Clevor said:


> DaveT, on your previous posts about the subject, you mentioned one can take an 11-28 or 12-27 cassette (yes, I know the last three cogs are attached), remove a 15 or 16T cog, and add a separate 30 cog at the end, using an existing spacer. You mentioned getting a Miche 30T cog or take a 30T cog off a Nashbar or SRAM cassette, which has separate cogs. So I'm wondering if this still holds, or if somebody on this thread did get the Aviotek (Miche?) 30T cog to work in this manner. The issue seems to be the 30T Aviotek cog will only work with a 9-speed, due to the 10-speed required an offset or dished 30T cog.
> 
> If this won't work, I suppose I could resort to the 11-30 IRD cassette, but I do have two 11-28 cassettes lying around.


It wasn't me that removed/added cogs, all I ever did was buy complete cassettes. That said, the very small difference gained by adding a 30t cog might not be worth the fairly large cost of the additional cog.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

DaveT said:


> It wasn't me that removed/added cogs, all I ever did was buy complete cassettes. That said, the very small difference gained by adding a 30t cog might not be worth the fairly large cost of the additional cog.


Yeah, my bad. I checked the thread again and it was Robpar, but he's not on this thread so I'd have to PM him.


----------



## Barefootcarpentr (Apr 29, 2010)

DaveT said:


> Clevor, I don't think you can do what you are proposing. The largest 3 cogs on the Ultegra cassette are attached to a carrier. Not loose in other words.
> 
> I've never 'built' my cassettes, I use and IRD 11-30 and an SRAM 11-32 on my bikes. Those coupled with my 50/34 compact cranks works very well for me in the mountains and hills we have here in eastern Washington.


DaveT, Do you use the SRAM 11-32 with the Ultegra 6700SS or just the IRD 11-30?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Barefootcarpentr said:


> DaveT, Do you use the SRAM 11-32 with the Ultegra 6700SS or just the IRD 11-30?


Both. I have two sets of wheels, HED Bastognes with the 11-32 and DT Swiss Mon Chasseral with the 11-30 and rotate them between my bikes. Both bikes have the 6700 SS rear derailleur.


----------



## gnatman (Jan 14, 2009)

This might help...I put together an 8-speed 12-30 from loose cogs by disassembling two HG50 cassettes. The single 30T from an 8-speed cassette might work in the end position in a 10-sp...small difference in thickness might not matter, one gear a micro amount heavier.

Anyone know a source for a 27t...Miche? I'm planning similar custom cassettte by removing a middle gear from a 9-sp ultegra or DA cassette and adding a 27t on the end. That would give a 23-25-27 progression for the low gears.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

gnatman said:


> This might help...I put together an 8-speed 12-30 from loose cogs by disassembling two HG50 cassettes. The single 30T from an 8-speed cassette might work in the end position in a 10-sp...small difference in thickness might not matter, one gear a micro amount heavier.
> 
> Anyone know a source for a 27t...Miche? I'm planning similar custom cassettte by removing a middle gear from a 9-sp ultegra or DA cassette and adding a 27t on the end. That would give a 23-25-27 progression for the low gears.


If you're going to use a Miche cog, just use them for everything. Built myself a 11-27 that shifted beautifully.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

MeWebdog said:


> I ride a lot of mountains. I currently ride a triple drivetrain. I am building a new Parlee z2 and want to switch to a double ring setup.
> 
> Bottom line. . . Will the following setup work without to much chain slap?
> 
> ...


Well, since this thread has been revived, might as well post an update.

The weight stigma thing associated with a long cage derailleur is a bit of a myth in regards to Shimano. People get things a bit mixed up and unlike Campy, Shimano does not offer a MED and LONG cage, just a MED cage, which, given how well a short cage will work with up to 32 tooth cogs, is plenty enough for any pieplate you can throw at it. I weighed a 6700-GS MED cage derailleur and it only weighed 12 gms more than the ole 10-speed Campy Record (Double) rear derailleur. The discontinued DA 7800-GS is even lighter then that, at only 4 gms heavier! So if you are building up a bike from scratch and do a lot of climbing, or aren't getting any younger and anticipate a triple may be in your future, you may want to opt for a GS from the gitgo.

IMO, the best series of wheelsets ever made was the Shimano 7801 model, which many pros used in carbon fiber form. Remember how well both the shallow and deep dish tubulars did in the Tour magazine tests. These had the nipples at the hubs for improved aero and reduction in rotating weight. I own both versions of the wheelsets and I prefer the deep dish 7801 over the Campy Boras because the rims feel much lighter so they spin up faster and hold speed better, even though the Shimano wheelset is 150 gms heavier. Moreover, aero and stiffness is considerably better according to the Tour tests. My training wheelset is an Ultegra version of the DA (WH-R560) which I got for $165. This wheelset was the most aero clincher in the Tour tests and has proven to be bulletproof. Unfortunately for both cases, the hubs are aluminum 10-speed only, with the taller splines . 

I have exhausted every available resource to get the SRAM cassettes to work with the 10-speed hubs to no avail. All SRAM has to do is machine the splines deeper so their cassettes would fit both the 8/9-spd and 10-spd, but they probably think the market for that, e.g. DA 7800/7801 users, is not worth it. A guy on WW is a machinist and used to machine the 10-speed splines down to fit the SRAMs, but this apparently weakened the aluminum hub and is not recommended.

So if you ride a 7800/7801 wheelset, the lowest cogset you can go is Ultegra/DA 11-28, and if that isn't enough for you on a compact, better make friends with a triple soon!  The later 7850 series of wheelsets use the Ti hub with short splines, which is compatible with SRAM cassettes. I haven't used a SRAM cassette yet and my feeling is it won't shift as well and will be noisier than Ultegra/DA, but those 30-32 tooth options are pretty nice, the 1050/1070 series are pretty light for pieplates, and they are cheap.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Clevor said:


> .....(snipped) I haven't used a SRAM cassette yet and my feeling is it won't shift as well and will be noisier than Ultegra/DA, but those 30-32 tooth options are pretty nice, the 1050/1070 series are pretty light for pieplates, and they are cheap.


The SRAM PG 1070 that I'm using is surprisingly quiet, much more than the SRAM 11-28 that I had several years ago and shifts very well too. I'm a Shimano guy but have no complaints about the SRAM cassette I have.


----------

